# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC/Console - Les applis pour tablettes >  Toute mes apps ont des trojen

## von morgan

Bonjour, ce matin en lançant avast, il m'a trouvé des trojan sur toutes mes applications, kindle et google play store inclu. De plus, la seule proposition d'avast est de tout supprimer. Alors suis je vraiment vérolé ou est ce avast qui fait du zele? Et surtout que dois je faire? Ca m'embale moyen de me retrouver avec une tablette vidée de toutes ses apps.

Ca me met aussi que des logiciels sont potentielements indesirables tel: Android: SpyAgent-F [PUP], Android: Rooter-S [PUP], Android: Agent-XD [PUP] etc... Du coup j'ose plus allumer ma tablette. 

Ps: comment avast a t il pu laisser toutes mes apps se faire polluer?

----------


## Chernyfox

Bah quelque part, c'est même étonnant que Avast ait pas détecté l'OS de la tablette comme un trojan  ::ninja::

----------


## von morgan

Tu penses que je devrais pas en tenir compte? Ce qui est etrange, c'est que ça ne l'ai pas fait avant. Une heure avant tout allait bien, puis tout d'un coup, ça me detecte un trojan et un logiciel malveillant. Je le desinstall et il m'en trouve un autre, puis toutes mes applis se retrouvent dans la liste en tant que malveillants et trojan. Je voudrais savoir si je peux continuer à utiliser ma tablette ou si je dois vraiment tout désinstaller.

----------


## kenshironeo

Cherche un autre antivirus pour tablette, désinstalle avast et installe celui-là, et voit s'i la les mêmes faux positifs. Avast m'a déjà mis en faux positifs des jeux sans drm vendus sur Gog, ce ne serait pas étonnant qu'il fasse pareil sur une tablette avec des applications android.


Enfin autre piste tout simplement rappelle toi où tu as téléchargé toutes tes applis, si c'est sur des sites legit déjà ça réduit la probabilité d'un virus.

----------


## von morgan

Ok merci, je vais tenter le coup. Sinon toutes mes apps viennent du google play store, a part les apps asus qui etaient déjà installé dessus quand j'ai acheté ma tablette..

----------

